# Live-action mech movies



## tecnowraith (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone know any good live-action movies with mechs in them? The only ones I can think so far is is Matrix, Starship Troopers 3, Robot Jox and Iron Man. When I say mechs I mean exo/powered armored suits not robots like Transformers.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2009)

I think Aliens has an exo-suit that whats-her-name uses to fight the Alien Queen.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2009)

Kaodi said:


> I think Aliens has an exo-suit that whats-her-name uses to fight the Alien Queen.



Sigourney Weaver who played the part of Ripley.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2009)

tecnowraith said:


> Anyone know any good live-action movies with mechs in them? The only ones I can think so far is is Matrix, Starship Troopers 3, Robot Jox and Iron Man. When I say mechs I mean exo/powered armored suits not robots like Transformers.



Considering you listed _Robot Jox,_ I would add to that the American-produced _Mighty Morphin Power Rangers Movie._

Do you want just the Hollywood/US/Western films, or do you also want imports like from Japan (the mecca of Mecha)?


----------



## tecnowraith (Mar 16, 2009)

Ranger REG said:


> Considering you listed _Robot Jox,_ I would add to that the American-produced _Mighty Morphin Power Rangers Movie._
> 
> Do you want just the Hollywood/US/Western films, or do you also want imports like from Japan (the mecca of Mecha)?




Either one.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 16, 2009)

tecnowraith said:


> Either one.




Well Robot Jox and stuff like the Power Rangers aren't powered armor/exo-skeletons, but if you're just looking for live action mecha movies.

There's about a metric ton of sentai shows featuring mecha of one sort or another. They are going to be your most prevalent source by far.

Gunhed is the most prominent japanese live action mecha movie (though sadly for the most expensive, live action film made in Japan, it's SFX are inferior to those of Robot Jox...).

Any of the Godzilla films with Mecha Godzilla would count (at least 2-3 there) of the modern Godzilla films, plus at least one or two in the original series.

There was a live action Gundam film called "G-Savior" that is available on DVD (not very good though).

There was Johnny Sokko and his Atomic Robot AKA Giant Robo. There was at least one live action film made with that. I think there was a TV show as well. But that was a remote controlled robot, so it might not fit what you are looking for.


----------

